# great white mycorrhizae, why you need this in your medium.



## JBonez

Ok, so here is  little product review of something that works.

Its called Great White Mycorrhizae.

This stuff is chock full o beneficials, fungi and bacteria designed to colonize the root system, assisting in breaking down nutrients into more available form and warding off predatory bacteria.

The first pic shows the test. In the dome, not using the great white.

The chemdog d clone that is towering over the rest outsided the dome contains two feedings of the good stuff.

Now to be fair, the chemdog d is two days older than the other cuts, but it doesnt take a genius to see whats going on here.

I also used a touch of hygrozyme on the chemdog as well.

But all i can say is wow..... Im sold.

Soil, coco or hydro is fine i guess, but ive switched to coco as of late, which pwns soil anyday imo, just part of my neverending quest to grow perfectly healthy and happy plants.

hope you guys see some benefit.

its about 35 dollars US i believe for the smaller container, about 60 for the 8oz container which is twice as big.

this raises your ppm by 50 per gallon (ro water), and doesnt seem to affect normal dosing, in fact, i would say use slightly less than you would normally use as the beneficials seem to do a good job at utilizing the available nutrients.


----------



## the chef

JBONEZ! Nice to see ya bro! Thanks fer the info, hope the search is going well.


----------



## JBonez

ha ha, need to change that, im in my lovely new home, albeit not as large as the last, but much more secure.

good to see ya buddy!


----------



## Tact

I just bought some of this stuff, not knowing that my Advanced Nutrients lineup served the same purpose, either the Tarantula or Piranha, I can never remember which is the same as Great White. I haven't used either though, and your benchmark plants along with the test plant really show some badass nutrient absorbency increase! Nice post.


----------



## legalize_freedom

There was a great article in the new urban gardener, called super feeding all about microbeasties...don't know if any of you get this mag or not, they hand it out at a couple of the hydro stores I go to.

My question about using this stuff though is that I have heard on here about adding chemical ferts and pH adjusters, will kill, or at least hinder the microbial life...whats you guys' take on this?


----------



## umbra

Tact said:
			
		

> I just bought some of this stuff, not knowing that my Advanced Nutrients lineup served the same purpose, either the Tarantula or Piranha, I can never remember which is the same as Great White. I haven't used either though, and your benchmark plants along with the test plant really show some badass nutrient absorbency increase! Nice post.



Its not one or the other, but both. Piranha is mycorrhizae and tarantula is trichoderma. Great white is both, for a fraction of the price that AN charges.


----------



## Tact

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> There was a great article in the new urban gardener, called super feeding all about microbeasties...don't know if any of you get this mag or not, they hand it out at a couple of the hydro stores I go to.
> 
> My question about using this stuff though is that I have heard on here about adding chemical ferts and pH adjusters, will kill, or at least hinder the microbial life...whats you guys' take on this?



Good point, I use dry pH up/down from GH, I assume its chemical? Would this mean im killing all the goodies that organic nutes bring (microbeasties), and am defeating the purpose? DOS uses the earth juice organic up/down, if thats the case I will be picking some up.


----------



## JBonez

to my knowledge, you can mix in with your nutrients after ph has been adjusted, this stuff will not alter your tds that much if at all, and doesnt effect the ph.

I mix it in after nutrients and ph up have been thouroughly mixed.

As for the molasses, i dont see why a super blast of Great white, water, and blackstrap only wouldnt help, seems to me like a super root inoculate if anything.

good point on the blackstrap! feed those beasties!

Ill try that in the near future!


----------



## JBonez

umbra said:
			
		

> Its not one or the other, but both. Piranha is mycorrhizae and tarantula is trichoderma. Great white is both, for a fraction of the price that AN charges.



hence why im not testing those atm, way to expensive and this is a all in one mix.

great post!


----------



## JBonez

Ok, i just did some research, and apparently molasses aids in the chelating of chemical ferts by allowing beasties to breakdown nutrients in a more available form to the plant.

Now the only thing i can see that molasses does is feed the soil, or microbial and beneficial fungi, effectively creating the foundation or "roots" to allow the plant to function and grow with great success.

doesnt make the buds smell or taste better because of carbs, thats not how it works.
Edit: ok organic blackstrap apparently contains significant amounts of (K) potassium


----------



## Droopy Dog

You can also check out [email protected] fungi.com.

Their MycoGrow Soluble is $5.95/oz and makes 12 gallons of innoculant.

Too many for me to type, but the groups are:
Endomycorrhizal fungi
Ectomycorrhizal fungi
Trichoderma
Beneficial Bacteria

No pretty labels or anything, but they have been around since 1980, longer than most of these nute company's have been. Pretty much before the internet.:holysheep: 

Check them out.  Good stuff, good prices.  Big on mushrooms too.

DD


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

thanks for the info droops..

also love that greatwhite and all should use some sort of mycorrhizal fungi i will be running only 1 single brand this summer and botanicare is winning they have organism or somethin like that for 17.95 4 oz's they say it was specialized for flowering plants a big up for me


----------



## JBonez

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> You can also check out [email protected] fungi.com.
> 
> Their MycoGrow Soluble is $5.95/oz and makes 12 gallons of innoculant.
> 
> Too many for me to type, but the groups are:
> Endomycorrhizal fungi
> Ectomycorrhizal fungi
> Trichoderma
> Beneficial Bacteria
> 
> No pretty labels or anything, but they have been around since 1980, longer than most of these nute company's have been. Pretty much before the internet.:holysheep:
> 
> Check them out.  Good stuff, good prices.  Big on mushrooms too.
> 
> DD



awesome! gonna look into that!


----------



## Tact

MindzEye said:
			
		

> I wonder how that great white would work in a bubble cloner?



I got a daisy chain 8-site bubbler coming today in the mail, and have unopened Great White, worth a shot?


----------



## Droopy Dog

Tact said:
			
		

> I got a daisy chain 8-site bubbler coming today in the mail, and have unopened Great White, worth a shot?



For the Myco anyway, it has to come in contact with the roots.  That's why to me at least it's a bit of a waste to do a soil application.  Some will come into contact with the roots, but a good bit won't.  Clones before the roots shoot seems to be a bit of a waste.

What I do, is mix up a 1/2 gallon, or gallon of inoculant along with a bit of molasses and liquid kelp and dip the rooted cuttings in this as I transplant.  This cuts down on the amount used, and for sure comes in contact with the roots.

You should only need to inoculate once unless you kill it off with heavy chemicals.

DD


----------



## Tact

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> For the Myco anyway, it has to come in contact with the roots.  That's why to me at least it's a bit of a waste to do a soil application.  Some will come into contact with the roots, but a good bit won't.  Clones before the roots shoot seems to be a bit of a waste.
> 
> What I do, is mix up a 1/2 gallon, or gallon of inoculant along with a bit of molasses and liquid kelp and dip the rooted cuttings in this as I transplant.  This cuts down on the amount used, and for sure comes in contact with the roots.
> 
> You should only need to inoculate once unless you kill it off with heavy chemicals.
> 
> DD



Good info.


----------



## legalize_freedom

Tact said:
			
		

> Good info.


 
:yeahthat: interesting thread guys, thanks for the info!


----------



## umbra

I wonder how that great white would work in a bubble cloner?

I'm doing it now. Cuts rooted in 6 days.


----------



## JBonez

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> For the Myco anyway, it has to come in contact with the roots.  That's why to me at least it's a bit of a waste to do a soil application.  Some will come into contact with the roots, but a good bit won't.  Clones before the roots shoot seems to be a bit of a waste.
> 
> What I do, is mix up a 1/2 gallon, or gallon of inoculant along with a bit of molasses and liquid kelp and dip the rooted cuttings in this as I transplant.  This cuts down on the amount used, and for sure comes in contact with the roots.
> 
> You should only need to inoculate once unless you kill it off with heavy chemicals.
> 
> DD



wont come in contact with the roots in soil?

I grow in coco, does that mean the same?

I usually mix it well and if the stuff _isnt_ making contact at the level of the roots then am i wasting my money?

please elaborate, because im seeing results ive never seen before...

thanks!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

JBonez said:
			
		

> wont come in contact with the roots in soil?
> 
> I grow in coco, does that mean the same?
> 
> I usually mix it well and if the stuff _isnt_ making contact at the level of the roots then am i wasting my money?
> 
> please elaborate, because im seeing results ive never seen before...
> 
> thanks!


 

:yeahthat:


----------



## jmansweed

Myco is one of the keys to solid grows imo. It seems to have the most noticable results in soil and soiless grows with me. I have very little luck getting it to bind or flourish under bubble cloning conditions. The soil seems to give it time to develop properly. Adding it directly to your substrate is fine. The microbes will make they're way to and around the root system. I also fine benefit from injecting it into my root zone via water and a meat injector. (getting it directly to the roots). I'm currently doing some head to head myco tests. Great White is included. I'll let you guys klnow how it works in comparison studies. I'm been trying Earth Ambrosia and Earth Nectar also, at a fraction of the cost. Time will tell. 

Jbones and Eastla, Myco is excellant used in coco, and thoroughly mixing it prior to application is fine. I add it once in veg and again 1 to 2 weeks after initiating flowering.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

jmansweed said:
			
		

> Myco is one of the keys to solid grows imo. It seems to have the most noticable results in soil and soiless grows with me. I have very little luck getting it to bind or flourish under bubble cloning conditions. The soil seems to give it time to develop properly. Adding it directly to your substrate is fine. The microbes will make they're way to and around the root system. I also fine benefit from injecting it into my root zone via water and a meat injector. (getting it directly to the roots). I'm currently doing some head to head myco tests. Great White is included. I'll let you guys klnow how it works in comparison studies. I'm been trying Earth Ambrosia and Earth Nectar also, at a fraction of the cost. Time will tell.
> 
> Jbones and Eastla, Myco is excellant used in coco, and thoroughly mixing it prior to application is fine. I add it once in veg and again 1 to 2 weeks after initiating flowering.


 

i like to keep my pots small while vegging so that i have to transplant into fresh soil for flowering i just sprinkle some right under the rootmass i will be having a go with botanicares product they claim it was made for flowering plants my fav kind and its only 19.95  around the same price as you paid for those quarts of EA/EN...


----------



## Droopy Dog

JBonez said:
			
		

> wont come in contact with the roots in soil?
> 
> I grow in coco, does that mean the same?
> 
> I usually mix it well and if the stuff _isnt_ making contact at the level of the roots then am i wasting my money?
> 
> please elaborate, because im seeing results ive never seen before...
> 
> thanks!



Read my reply a little closer. 

I said SOME (and that's all that's needed), will come in contact with the roots, but MOST won't and is wasted.

Finding a way to get it directly to the root mass, and there have been several excellent suggestions, just cuts down on the amount needed and $$$ spent.

I dip my rooted clones in a mixed concentrate before transplanting.  I clone in the small rockwool cubes, so a quick dunk gets her done.:hubba:   I then transplant into a soil less peat based mix.

Injecting it right into the root mass sounds good for established plants along with putting it under the root mass when transplanting.  Both great ideas!

DD


----------



## JBonez

Thanks droopy! Makes sense, I think I'm going to treat my coco prior to planting, if I can get them to colonize the coco before planting the it would stand to reason that more of the medium would be enriched.


----------



## Kcar

There's this for $9.95

http://www.gchydro.com/detail.asp?product_id=DTEINNOC


----------



## Droopy Dog

JBonez said:
			
		

> Thanks droopy! Makes sense, I think I'm going to treat my coco prior to planting, if I can get them to colonize the coco before planting the it would stand to reason that more of the medium would be enriched.



That's what they WON'T do. LOL  

I was thinking the same thing and did a bunch of research into it.  I was going to do like I do with my EM-1 concentrate, where I can make a qt+- of activated EM for every oz of concentrate.

Long story short, they will only colonize root systems, not the media (unlike bacteria).  The easiest way that I found was to inoculate aliums (onion family and leeks were suggested), grown in a container. Then, harvest the leek, cutting the roots into small pieces and mixed back into the soil it was grown in, then add some of this to fresh mix. Replant the leek and do it again. 

Didn't have any leeks handy, so I did it with the garlic and shallots that are overwintering as they are also members of the allium family.  But I won't know much until I harvest in July.:hubba: 

Apparently the people who sell this stuff grow it with mushrooms, but I had done so much reading just to get to the leek part, my eyes were crossed and I stopped. 

DD


----------

